# Establishing a personal firm in NT



## Mr_Roozbahani (May 7, 2011)

*Hello friends
I am going to establish a personal firm (an agricultural consultation firm) after my entrance to Australia (NT)?
What should I do for achieving to this goal?
Thanks a lot for your opinions.
Mohammad Reza*


----------

